# In need of employment



## dave066 (Oct 2, 2010)

Its sad to say but things have gotten so slow for us here that my equipment is starting to rust and I'm searching for a job. I'm not going to close, just work on the side. Does any one need help in the areas around 100 miles of lexington? Couldn't afford to keep over a million insurance policy this year only 300.000. so I can't do government bids like last year. If you can help, I work hard, if needed I have equipment:bang:


----------



## fishercat (Oct 7, 2010)

*good luck!*

Seems the longer Obama is around,the worse things get for the non union working class.

Hopefully November brings REAL change.


----------



## dave066 (Oct 7, 2010)

I believe you may be right, but hopefully i'll get this supervisor's position tomarrow for a line company. Telecofrence at 1:30, I'll just keep my equipment and work weekends for awhile.


----------



## fishercat (Oct 8, 2010)

*wish you luck!*

Hate to see anyone willing to work without.


----------



## epicklein22 (Oct 8, 2010)

fishercat said:


> Seems the longer Obama is around,the worse things get for the non union working class.
> 
> Hopefully November brings REAL change.



Ya, maybe someone can narrow the gap between rich and poor. The middle class is being destroyed by big business and the kickbacks they give to the politicians. The tea party, republicans and dems are not gonna be the solution either.


----------



## lawnmowertech37 (Oct 9, 2010)

fishercat said:


> Seems the longer Obama is around,the worse things get for the non union working class.
> 
> Hopefully November brings REAL change.



You got that right have some rep for that quote


----------

